
SOV is the first sovereign currency issued solely in digital format - Osiris30
https://mobile.twitter.com/Jon_Hartley_/status/1304053701749989376
======
ladberg
Maybe this should be the link in the tweet instead of the tweet itself? [1]

I don't really get the point of using blockchain for a sovereign currency
because the whole point is to be decentralized, and if you're centralizing it
then there are better options.

[1]
[https://www.streetinsider.com/Globe+Newswire/Council+of+Econ...](https://www.streetinsider.com/Globe+Newswire/Council+of+Economic+Advisors+to+Ring+in+Marshall+Islands’+Final+Phase+to+Launch+First+Auction+of+Sovereign+Subscription+Rights+%28SSRs%29+to+its+National+Digital+Currency/17337675.html)

